# Probably a retarded question...



## Origin (Feb 13, 2010)

How would I be able to donate or become a contributing member? 

Is this limited to certain people?

Thanks guys, and feel free to remove or move if I'm way off the mark here


----------



## zeal0us (Feb 13, 2010)

On the top, click *user cp* -> any submenu -> then go to *Paid Subscriptions* at the bottom of the left menu.


----------



## Origin (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks man


----------

